# pump not pumping out mud



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

hey guys i was trying to practice taping today
and i cant seem to get any mud to pump out of the pump
i tried it with water and it does come out
but i have no idea why i cant get the mud to come out
its a goldblatt pump ???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a goldblatt pump and its great, When i first got it, It took about ten pumps to get anything happening, Then i set it full of hot mud :furious: So i had to pull it completly apart to pick out the set mud and try and save it, I did, Funny thing is now it pumps first time and goes great.

My guess is this, It has plastic discs in the bottom with big holes in them, They or maybe one needs to move up and down a little bit on the shaft when you pump, Or it wont pump, So take off the pump barrel and move these about and make sure they are not abstructed, They are near the rubber cup.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Try a little bit of cooking oil on the plunger, some times if there is to much friction air gets past the seal and it wont suck mud. I always prime my pump with oil before each use as we use base (hot mud) all of the time so it gets washed out every time.


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

thanks ill try it tonight got this long weekend to sort things out haha
so is hot mud just normal basecote 
one question
i always use csr 60 
or boral 60 
is there anything else i should use for the taper
oh and i always put half a cap of citric acid


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We always use CSR base. 45 on small homes 60 on larger ones you can run alot of mud in a hour. Be carefull using citric it breaks the crystal structure of the base boat and can weaken the base. The other problem is that if you do have a failure CSR can test for citric (they look at some of the product under a microscope and you can see the fractures in the crystals) if the find any your waranty is gone and yuo are on your own. If you want longer lasting mud CSR do a 90 set but I would not use it during the warmer months as it will dry out before it sets and then it will go chalky. ( Hay isnt it great to have a long weekend in oz all of the yanks, kiwis,and poms have to work:thumbup: Sorry guys no offence meant)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Interesting to hear your using hotmuds through the pump etc gazman?? Are you running a bazooka as well with such short setting times, Seems you auzzies are the only ones doing this, Eveyone else uses taping air drying muds for the machine tools and tubes and banjos for hotmuds, Im guessing your a crew, Im one man and would struggle using hotmuds through the machines, I did use sheetrock easy sand 210 for a short while until a bad experance, It set fast in 60mins with a pump full and about 20cm in the bazooka.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Cazna.
We generally use a Homax banjo and and Tape tech boxes. We tape with base 45 or 60 depending on the size of the house. And run the same base through the box and then finnish with Csr Easyflow (it is like creame). I have got a Aplatech taper and some times rum base 90 through that but you have to run. We are a crew of three and mostly do homes around 800m2 of board. Even just using the banjo and the boxes we average about 150m2 of finnished product a day thats hung coated corniced and sanded. As far as I know every one here tapes with base Boral, Lafarge, and Csr have the market sown up and that is "the system" that they recognise and if you go outside that you have no recourse if things go pearshaped. They all have a all purpose mud but it can be problematic for taping but works realy well for second coating in the warmer months.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

freddyboi said:


> hey guys i was trying to practice taping today
> and i cant seem to get any mud to pump out of the pump
> i tried it with water and it does come out
> but i have no idea why i cant get the mud to come out
> its a goldblatt pump ???


try priming with mud


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

hey mate what do you mean priming with mud??


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Sometimes it helps to hold your hand over the discharge port of the pump on the upstroke. Instead of it sucking air through the discharge it will suck from the intake. 

Sometimes after you spend 5 or 10 minutes messing with it, tell someone else to get it ready for you. Most of the time it will prime without any trouble.:whistling2: One day after spending 10 minutes with a pump, then walking away my partner came up and pumped the handle and away it went. Maybe he had the magic touch.:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

before you start using it:


take the tube off the pump
put a few scoops of mud in the tube
replace the tube
all should be well after this

Sometimes grab the pump by the top of the handle/piston where they come together, pull it out of the bucket, and shove it down in the mud hard. basically does the same thing as priming. It forces mud up into the tube. If I didn't explain it clearly, just say so and I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Gday Cazna.
> We generally use a Homax banjo and and Tape tech boxes. We tape with base 45 or 60 depending on the size of the house. And run the same base through the box and then finnish with Csr Easyflow (it is like creame). I have got a Aplatech taper and some times rum base 90 through that but you have to run. We are a crew of three and mostly do homes around 800m2 of board. Even just using the banjo and the boxes we average about 150m2 of finnished product a day thats hung coated corniced and sanded. As far as I know every one here tapes with base Boral, Lafarge, and Csr have the market sown up and that is "the system" that they recognise and if you go outside that you have no recourse if things go pearshaped. They all have a all purpose mud but it can be problematic for taping but works realy well for second coating in the warmer months.


Try some bondcrete in AP mud for taping if tape lift, overwipe blisters, or bond strength have been your objections to AP. I trust AP, even w/o bondcrete, more than base in WA summers.

Ugh, hate the EZ Flow. Expensive and shrinks like crazy. USG for me, although the Malasian plant needs it's butt kicked. The Knauf isn't too bad.


As for the pump... you sound new to the trade. You did mix your bucket of mud first with a drill, right? The pump won't be able to pick up super viscous stuff like mud that hasn't been knocked around.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Have the problem with my northsar pump. Have to play around with it for a few minutes.
Chuck a bit of mud in. Pull out push back in bucket a couple of times. Or just leave in bucket of water every night. The lazy way.
None of my taping mates have this problem and they have all different makes of pumps. Think you got a lemon like me.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

freddyboi said:


> hey guys i was trying to practice taping today
> and i cant seem to get any mud to pump out of the pump
> i tried it with water and it does come out
> but i have no idea why i cant get the mud to come out
> its a goldblatt pump ???


I'm wondering if your mud is soft enough ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday Cazna.
> We generally use a Homax banjo and and Tape tech boxes. We tape with base 45 or 60 depending on the size of the house. And run the same base through the box and then finnish with Csr Easyflow (it is like creame). I have got a Aplatech taper and some times rum base 90 through that but you have to run. We are a crew of three and mostly do homes around 800m2 of board. Even just using the banjo and the boxes we average about 150m2 of finnished product a day thats hung coated corniced and sanded. As far as I know every one here tapes with base Boral, Lafarge, and Csr have the market sown up and that is "the system" that they recognise and if you go outside that you have no recourse if things go pearshaped. They all have a all purpose mud but it can be problematic for taping but works realy well for second coating in the warmer months.


Cheers for the reply Gazman, Is your name garry by any chance 
Here GIB is our brand, Thats the only brand of board we have and they make muds but its all made for hand finishing and they say use our muds or if you have a problem your on your own as well, Thats the only Muds all the hardwere stores stock, There are some sheetrock and hamiltons stores, Its mostly 2 coats with setting then one airdry top coat all by hand but i have all the machines and have been running sheetrock airdry system but that can have problems so im looking at going back to setting for taping flats with banjo now and zooka the corners with taping, Its the delayed shrinkage and slower drying of the flats thats the problem. Not to bad in summer which is about 4 months, The rest of the year is colder and wet, Big dehumids help and fans.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Cheers for the reply Gazman, Is your name garry by any chance
> Here GIB is our brand, Thats the only brand of board we have and they make muds but its all made for hand finishing and they say use our muds or if you have a problem your on your own as well, Thats the only Muds all the hardwere stores stock, There are some sheetrock and hamiltons stores, Its mostly 2 coats with setting then one airdry top coat all by hand but i have all the machines and have been running sheetrock airdry system but that can have problems so im looking at going back to setting for taping flats with banjo now and zooka the corners with taping, Its the delayed shrinkage and slower drying of the flats thats the problem. Not to bad in summer which is about 4 months, The rest of the year is colder and wet, Big dehumids help and fans.


Hi Cazna
Your almost right my parents couldnt afford the extra r so they called me Gary. Cheers


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

freddyboi said:


> hey guys i was trying to practice taping today
> and i cant seem to get any mud to pump out of the pump
> i tried it with water and it does come out
> but i have no idea why i cant get the mud to come out
> its a goldblatt pump ???


Just pour a cup or two of water into the nozzle, (top side) that will prime the pump:thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Soak the pump in hot water for a few minutes, it works on our pumps every time.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hi Cazna
> Your almost right my parents couldnt afford the extra r so they called me Gary. Cheers


 
Why is it when someones called Gary its nick name is Gazza, And when someones called Barry that nickname is Bazza yet Gary has one R and Barry has two Rs, Dam English lauguage, Any wonder i suck at spelling??


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Why is it when someones called Gary its nick name is Gazza, And when someones called Barry that nickname is Bazza yet Gary has one R and Barry has two Rs, Dam English lauguage, Any wonder i suck at spelling??


I don't know Cazza .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So Freddy
With all that advice did you get that pump to work?


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

thanks for all your help guys i got it to work fine hahah


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

If the pump works with water it will work with mud. When you ran water thru it, did you then put the pump straight into the mud while it was still full of water? That should have done the trick cos if you emptied the water out then your back to square 1


----------

